# Is Canon's dust-delete data available to LR?



## pgriz (Oct 28, 2012)

I've got a Canon T1i, and I have been using the camera's dust-delete data in conjunction with DPP to remove those pesky artifacts from my images.  If I get LR to do my adjustments to the photos, does LR have access to the camera's dust-delete data or is that a Canon proprietary feature?  (Yes, I know, LR is much, much better than DPP for image adjustment.  I know.  But for various reasons, I just haven't done that.).


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 28, 2012)

Whoa, back that truck up! There is a way to remove those spots automatically?? They are the bane of my existence!! 
**going to RTFM AGAIN!!**


----------



## pgriz (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi Judi!  The procedure is quite straightforward.  It's described on pg. 143 of the T1i manual, under "appending Dust Delete data". In practice, every time I go out to shoot stuff, I take a moment to shoot a blank sheet of paper under even light with a telephoto focal length set on infinity.  Then that evening, in DPP, you go to the clone screen, and the dust-delete function will be found there.  It works.  But if I go to LR, will I have that function or not?  I couldn't find anything on the LR material to say if they can or can't, hence the question on the forum.

Edit:  further browsing of other internet forums seems to indicate that the dust-delete data is Canon-proprietary, and only DPP has reliable use of it.  On the other hand, LR has lens profiles similar to what DPP uses to correct the images, so perhaps the latest version of LR has access to this dust-delete data?  If not, then I'd have to take my RAW images, clean up the dust in DPP, and save as TIFFs to open in LR.  Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## pgriz (Oct 28, 2012)

Gonna bump this for the evening crowd...  So LR gurus, any insight?


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 28, 2012)

you're stuck with doing dust delete with the canon software and then editing in tiff with LR.


----------



## jaomul (Oct 28, 2012)

While not same question.a sensor cleaning kit can be bought for about 36 euro here that has enough for about 50 sensor cleans. Thats not a lot of money for the time it saves cloning spots out.


----------



## pgriz (Oct 28, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> you're stuck with doing dust delete with the canon software and then editing in tiff with LR.



Thank you for the reply, even though I don't like the answer - but it's not your fault.  Sigh.  I'm going to have to explore getting the sensor cleaned, as over the three years I've been shooting with this camera, it has gotten a few spots appearing routinely - which is why I went the dust delete/DPP route.  I was hoping that the folks at Adobe have been able to take advantage of the Canon feature.  Guess not.


----------



## jaomul (Oct 28, 2012)

pgriz said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > you're stuck with doing dust delete with the canon software and then editing in tiff with LR.
> ...


If you youtube sensor cleaning and buy a kit you will probably never look back. It is not to difficult once you take care when doing so


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 28, 2012)

pgriz said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > you're stuck with doing dust delete with the canon software and then editing in tiff with LR.
> ...



All might not be lost.  While I can absolutely tell you LR cannot access Canon's dust delete data, some post programs will allow you to make a batch edit that intelligently removes those types of spots when you compare it to edits made on a shot of an even background, if memory serves me correctly.  Though I can't tell you which programs, and what its called in those programs.

edit: it's also not an issue of Adobe not 'taking advantage of it' it's Canon forbidding them from doing it.  Nikon does the same thing with certain features of their proprietary software as well.


----------



## pgriz (Oct 28, 2012)

jaomul said:


> While not same question.a sensor cleaning kit can be bought for about 36 euro here that has enough for about 50 sensor cleans. Thats not a lot of money for the time it saves cloning spots out.



I've thought about that, but the experience of my club members (those who tried it) is not unequivocal - some were happy, some were not, and had to have the cameras professionally (whatever that is) cleaned.  I'll probably consult one who takes cameras apart for fun (and yes, he puts them back together and they work fine) to see if this is a procedure that is "safe".


----------



## jaomul (Oct 28, 2012)

There can be a lot of dust inside also so when you clean the sensor and then dust just goes back on. Fortunetely mine were not like this but it is sometimes good to use a blower to blow the dust out with the lens opening facing down and then after clean the sensor. It is definetely worth a go though


----------

